# Difference between muffins & cupcakes



## barista (Jul 22, 2002)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is the difference between a muffin and a cupcake? And I don't mean English muffins.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Well, a muffin is a sort of subgenus of cake. When you say cake you're encompassing anything from those light and fluffy flat round things you cook on a flat surface to sheets of meringue held together with buttercream.

Kuan


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Cup cake is iced and deocrated while a muffin is not. 
Muffins are a "meal" and cup cakes are dessert.
Cup cakes get candles and sung to and muffins get a cup of coffee or tea.

:lips:


----------



## barista (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks, Michelle,

That was a very concise explanation :lips: 

BTW, love your web site's cakes, they look gorgeous!

Also, thanks, Kuan!

Can anyone share some mouth-watering, moist and tender muffins? By Michelle's definition, I'm a muffins fan... now I know.


----------

